# RR: 106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Heifetz, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)










2.	Oistrakh, Klemperer (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra	(1958)










3.	Oistrakh, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1969)










4.	Szeryng, Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)










5.	Neveu, Dobrowen (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1946)










6.	Oistrakh, Konwitschny (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1954)










7.	Hahn, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(2000)










8.	Milstein, Steinberg (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










9.	Szigeti, Harty (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1928)










10.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Heifetz, Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1955)
2.	Oistrakh, Klemperer (cond.), French National Radio Orchestra	(1958)
3.	Oistrakh, Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1969)
4.	Szeryng, Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1958)
5.	Neveu, Dobrowen (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1946)
6.	Oistrakh, Konwitschny (cond.), Staatskapelle Dresden	(1954)
7.	Hahn, Marriner (cond.), Academy of St. Martin in the Fields	(2000)
8.	Milstein, Steinberg (cond.), Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
9.	Szigeti, Harty (cond.), Hallé Orchestra	(1928)
10.	Mutter, Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1981)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

